# 1936 - Pulp Heroes



## Blackrat (Sep 13, 2007)

_A time before the Second Great War. A time when Earl of Greystoke and The Phantom rules the wilderness of Africa, when Dr. Jones uncovers the Ark of the Covenant and Vito Corleone is fast becoming a force to be reckoned with.

A time when Africa is full of ancient and powerful artefacts and secluded valleys where dinosaurs roam, when insane Nazi scientists create impossible weapons and Kraken rule the seas._

Yesterday I was watching the Skycaptain and the World of Tomorrow, and got an inspiration for a game set in a time when everything was still possible. The World and technology would be that of 1930s but with a big twist. A Messerschmitt could be modified to run underwater, Nazi supersoldiers would rumble around in power armour etc.
I think there was this kind of setting in the D20 Past but since I'm away from my books at the moment I can't be sure. But how about it guys? Any interest to play reporters, archeologists and smugglers, battling Nazis over mysterious relics and searching for Mines of Solomon or Shangri-La?


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I might be able to get into this idea. Tell me more.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, I just got this idea and so I don't yet have much to tell. Brainstorming help would be appreciated. I'm thinking something like Indiana Jones mixed with Skycaptain as a setting. And as I already said I think there was something like this is D20 Past so if that is the case I will probably be using that as a basis.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2007)

An Indiana Jones style campaign would be interesting. A bit of historical fiction mixed with fantasy and nonstop pulp action. I would be interested in playing a kind of scientist character, someone who does research, and really isn't cut out for field work, but goes along anyway because his expertise is needed in the field. Probably an Smart/Dedicated Hero, eventually becoming a Field Scientist or Techie, maybe even Occultist, depending on the style.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 14, 2007)

I was right about D20 Past. There is a setting called Pulp Heroes which is exactly what I had in mind (Actually, I got the year by coincidence to be the same as standard Pulp Heroes). airwalkrr, if you manage to get a peek of that book you should check out scientist advanced class. It's more pulp inventor than the scientist or techie in D20 Modern (Or I could send you an email with the specifics). And an occultist would be perfect too. But nothings gonna come around if there's no more interest in this. Come on. I know there's good players around here.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 14, 2007)

This does sound interesting. I am familair with Modern but not Past. So I'll put myself on the second string if you'll take me Blackrat. I'll step aside for players more familar with the setting and source books, but if you've room I'd be happy to play.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2007)

Seems nice, Count me in. The only thing is I ain't got any d20 past books...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 14, 2007)

Well the D20 Past is mainly GM-book so there's not really need to know anything about it. It is enough that you have seen any of the Indiana Jones's and know something about the Pulp era. If you have also seen the Skycaptain, you can get pretty good idea on what technology can achieve in the hands of mad scientists. And regarding eguipment, if you know what kind of stuff from 30's you want, I can look it up for you.

EDIT: I suggest everyone interested checks out the Skycaptain and the World of Tomorrow. I think it is horrendeously boring movie but I got good inspiration from it.

EDIT2: And useful wiki about the 30s: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1930s

EDIT3: I keep finding snazzy stuff about 30s. This is almost too good to be true: http://www.paper-dragon.com/1939/


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah I have seen both movies, pretty cool.
Then will you give character creation rules or wait a bit longer?


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm interested in this as well.  I haven't seen Skycaptain and the World of Tomorrow, but hopefully that won't be too much of an issue.  I do have d20 Past, if that helps.  I've been waiting for an opportunity to use it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't have d20 past, but the scientist advanced class sounds interesting. If you wouldn't mind emailing the particulars I will consider either that or occultist. I'm going for a kind of Giles/Marcus thing, so the character won't be much in a fight, except to offer helpful advice. Of course, he'll do what he can.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 15, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Yeah I have seen both movies, pretty cool.
> Then will you give character creation rules or wait a bit longer?




Well I haven't really decided anything specific yet so I can't yet give you much. I'm thinking something low-mid-level. I'm really open to brainstorming here. Everyone could post some character concept and something they would be looking from this kind of game.



			
				industrygothica said:
			
		

> I'm interested in this as well. I haven't seen Skycaptain and the World of Tomorrow, but hopefully that won't be too much of an issue. I do have d20 Past, if that helps. I've been waiting for an opportunity to use it.




In that case you have everything you need to play. D20 Past + the second link I posted in post#8 has any info necessary. I'm actually thinking a World that would be anything any literature or movies depict about 30s. So you could go and meet Tarzan if you really wanted, or listen to a lecture by Dr Henry Jones Jr. Or be witnessing the arrival of King Kong to NY. Possibly even read about Superman from Daily Planet. But you will be the heroes of this story.



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I don't have d20 past, but the scientist advanced class sounds interesting. If you wouldn't mind emailing the particulars I will consider either that or occultist. I'm going for a kind of Giles/Marcus thing, so the character won't be much in a fight, except to offer helpful advice. Of course, he'll do what he can.




Takes some time to type it on computer but I'll send it to you as soon as possible. It's really a crazy inventor who makes contraptions that mimic the FX-abilities of D20 Modern. And he can also do the McGyver: Take some ordinary household items and turn them into anything.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2007)

Huh. I could be interested in something like this. Maybe a lady archeologist from a wealthy family, going into telepath or acolyte later on.  

This might work better with Mutants and Master Minds though.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 15, 2007)

For what I've heard I believe you are right about M&M being more suitable. Unfortunatily I don't own it so we will use D20 Modern & Past. But your character concept sounds good.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 15, 2007)

Probably she'd be something along the lines of Laura Croft or Evy from the Mummy.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2007)

I had been thinking about a farm-boy turned adventurer, probably a Tough Hero. Good and pulpy. A Kid headed off to find all the places he hears about on the radio.




			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Huh. I could be interested in something like this. Maybe a lady archeologist from a wealthy family, going into telepath or acolyte later on.
> 
> This might work better with Mutants and Master Minds though.




After seeing this though I'd be willing to work up a bodyguard type, if you'd be interested Kirinke. One of her fathers employees sent along to help her kind of thing.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 16, 2007)

Just seeing this one, but I'm interested. I'd have to pull out and borrow some books to get back up to speed with the ruleset I think, I'm thinking that maybe I'll be pushing a sort of William Powell thing onto my character. Or maybe I will make a William Powell and turn him into a heroic actor playing heroes such as the Thin Man in movies too. Or a Lost Generation author with a touch of wanderlust and sense of adventure, living day to day in exotic locales, hobnobbing with the elite as a charming alcoholic to be put on display, etc. You know, one of those strange characters that's always smoking with a half full tumbler of scotch in hand, wearing a disheveled tuxedo with mussed gelled hair and holding a torch while cracking wise about entering the mummy's tomb or the haunted house.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I had been thinking about a farm-boy turned adventurer, probably a Tough Hero. Good and pulpy. A Kid headed off to find all the places he hears about on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh. That might be fun. Especially if my character didn't exactly want a body guard type.   And you could also incorporate the farm-boy background as well.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2007)

So. If I put one and one together we now have six interested players. That would be pretty good sized group

airwalkrr - an inventor
Fenris -  bodyguard to the lady
Voda Vosa - "biologist inventor"
industrygothica -  Reporter
Kirinke - lady archeologist from rich family
James Heard - writer



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> Just seeing this one, but I'm interested. I'd have to pull out and borrow some books to get back up to speed with the ruleset I think, I'm thinking that maybe I'll be pushing a sort of William Powell thing onto my character. Or maybe I will make a William Powell and turn him into a heroic actor playing heroes such as the Thin Man in movies too. Or a Lost Generation author with a touch of wanderlust and sense of adventure, living day to day in exotic locales, hobnobbing with the elite as a charming alcoholic to be put on display, etc. You know, one of those strange characters that's always smoking with a half full tumbler of scotch in hand, wearing a disheveled tuxedo with mussed gelled hair and holding a torch while cracking wise about entering the mummy's tomb or the haunted house.




A bored writer is a snazzy idea.

Some ideas for those who doesn't yet have one:
-A reporter would be an easy character to get interested in adventuring. They're always hunting for that next big story.
-A smugler could always find ways in and out of hostile countries.
-Flying ace from a mercenary army.
-MI5 agent ala 007 of 30's

Or anything else.

EDIT: airwalkrr. I sent you an e-mail. Please respond with e-mail and not here.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

I have came along with a concept, tell me if its good enough ^^

Lotka Kirdov a scientist studying animal genetics and obsessed with the idea of creating a genetically altered human. Inteligent and arrogant, always despising the other who are not smart enough to rival his (as he says) "Enormous brain"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

That might be good for a villian. Remember, we're the heroes.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2007)

Ja, Ich agree. Es would be gut villain but not very gut hero.

Sorry. Just trying to get a feel to Pseudo-Germanish accent. It's been five years since my german classes but I still remember few bits.

Voda Vosa. Another scientist in the group is ok, but I don't like the idea of a genetics researcher. It is more of a role for villains. Of course, if you too would like to make a Scientist advanced hero, his inventions could focus on enhancing human abilities like Bull's Strenght, Cat's Grace or Cure Wounds. That could be worked like heroic genetics researcher.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd think that anything involving genetics at this point, human modification that is would be along the lines of a villian's role. Or at best, misguided scientist type person. Something that shouldn't be in the hands of PC's.

He could be a research scientist trying to find the cure of some disease or some such, we can always do with a field medic  

Remember, up until recently, gene research was not exactly viewed in a positive light. And even now, there is alot of controversy. So, I'd think that in a game set in the 1930's, that would be a field best left to the NPC's (either villianous or misguided type)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah. Agree again. But then again, this is Pulp 30's. Meaning that inventive science is perhaps feared but accepted. That said, I still think the word "genetics research" could perhaps be wrong (villainous). Now if he was a "biologist" trying to achieve somewhat the same goal but with different means he could be looked as a genius inventor instead of dangerous madman.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

I do not understand you people! Why everyone sees genetics as Villanous? I think you have seen a lot of class B movies =P
Its like saying sharks are evil just because you see "Shark" 
I think you should be more open minded about this, not because of this game particularly.
A genetic researcher doesn't always try to create a Frankenstein monster, or has a helper called Igor. Or is Russian by the way ^^.
I put him a Russian name on propose, to see your reaction hehe. And I was not mistaken.

I am a biologist, and study fishes in an ecological view, thats why I put genetic scientist, because its a sphere of my discipline I always look after with interest.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

Lol. Too true. Biologist would probably be better than genetic researcher  

Heh. This is a 1930's pulp game. So most geneticists would either be russian or german. And have research assistants called Igor.

Or if they were up and coming, have one called Harry.  

Another good movie to see for that era's kind of tech would be the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.

Here's a possible character. I didn't bother with point buy, just picked some reasonable scores for a heroic character type.

NAME:................................ Elizabeth Nightshade
STARTING OCCUPATION:........ Dilettante
STARTING LEVEL:.................. 8
CLASS:............................... Dedicated 3/Acolyte 5
ALLEGIANCES:...................... Good

APPEARANCE
GENDER:............. Female
AGE:................. 25
HGT:................. 5ft 10 inches
WGT:................ 145
BUILD:............... slender, graceful
EYES:................ Pale Hazel
HAIR:................. dark blond
SKIN:.................. tanned

ABILITIES
(+1) STR:........12
(+4) DEX:........18
(+2) CON:.......14
(+4) INT: .......18
(+4) WIS:.......18
(+2) CHA:.......14


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I do not understand you people! Why everyone sees genetics as Villanous? I think you have seen a lot of class B movies =P
> Its like saying sharks are evil just because you see "Shark"
> I think you should be more open minded about this, not because of this game particularly.
> A genetic researcher doesn't always try to create a Frankenstein monster, or has a helper called Igor. Or is Russian by the way ^^.
> ...




Heh. Exactly what I was pointing. It is all in the wording. It can be exactly the same character but when you change the name of the concept it is more acceptable by people   . I don't have problem with the idea as long as he's not the kind of "biologist" that tries to create monsters. The scientist advanced class is something I'd suggest to set as first goal for your character. He makes machines that imitate the FX-spell-abilities of mage and acolyte but it's all "scientific". It would be good to pick buffs and cures and the like (so he would have something like Neo-Polarity Converter-Ray that cures 1d8+1/level hp). I can send it to you by email since you don't have the book. Also check this site http://www.fantasist.net/inventions.shtml it uses the name generator in D20 Past and creates Pulp-invention names.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I am a biologist, and study fishes in an ecological view, thats why I put genetic scientist, because its a sphere of my discipline I always look after with interest.




Well I too am a biologist, and more specifically a geneticist. And I can assure you that we are all quite evil. First hand experiance.   

But VV, remember, that the 30's was an era when eugenics was all the rage, even in the US. And that in looking back, many experiements were done that at the time were acceptable, but are now considered unethical or illegal. And that's just the American scientists.

Which may explain some of the "baggage" that the term geneticist carries.

But my guy will be good at getting rid of the bodies for you.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well I too am a biologist, and more specifically a geneticist. And I can assure you that we are all quite evil. First hand experiance.
> 
> But VV, remember, that the 30's was an era when eugenics was all the rage, even in the US. And that in looking back, many experiements were done that at the time were acceptable, but are now considered unethical or illegal. And that's just the American scientists.
> 
> ...




 Remember, you're character would be getting rid of my character's bodies. I mean, even if she is a good hero, the bad-guys are gonna be wanting what she has. So that means... Um discrete intervention.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 16, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Remember, you're character would be getting rid of my character's bodies. I mean, even if she is a good hero, the bad-guys are gonna be wanting what she has. So that means... Um discrete intervention.




I had meant the scientist's bodies. But I could see an agressive suitor.......

"Hey boss, youse want to to get rid o' dis guy?"

*note to self, buy a shovel*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 16, 2007)

I would apreciate you send me the info Blackrat ^^
I'll keep the name if you have no objection, and let he be a biologist. I'll need some info about the scientist and the sort of things I can use to emulate buffs and healing spells. 

Fenris, as you said, now this things are seen as unethical, but in the '30s the experiments with animals were not seen so unsavory.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 16, 2007)

Lol. Could be both. I'm figuring out a suitable background for her. Well finally finished the character. Remember, I just picked out the ability scores as I don't know what your character generation rules are. 

NAME:................................ Elizabeth Nightshade
STARTING OCCUPATION:........ Dilettante
STARTING LEVEL:................. 8
CLASS:............................... Dedicated 3/Acolyte 5
ALLEGIANCES:...................... Good, her family, friends and the Nightshade company.

*APPEARANCE*
GENDER:.......Female
AGE:............25
HGT:............5ft 10 inches
WGT:...........145
BUILD:..........slender, graceful
EYES:...........Pale Hazel
HAIR:............dark blond
SKIN:............tanned

*ABILITIES*
(+1) STR:......12
(+4) DEX:......18
(+2) CON:......14
(+4) INT: ......18
(+4) WIS:......18
(+2) CHA:......14

*SAVING THROWS*
(+08) FORT:...... .+2 + 2 + 4 
(+06) REFL:....... +4 + 1 + 1 
(+10) WILL:........ +4 + 2 + 4 

*COMBAT*
HIT POINTS:................. 60 
DEFENSE:.................... 10 + 4 dex bonus +5 defense bonus = 19
INITATIVE:.................... +4
SPEED:......................... base 30

*ATTACKS*
(+5) BAB:............... 2 + 3
(+6) MELEE............ 5 + 1
(+9) RANGED......... 5 + 4

[B]MISC[/B]
(+11) ACTION POINTS:..................... 6 + 7 = 11
REPUTATION POINTS............. 15 + 1 starting occupation bonus = 16
WEALTH BONUS...................... 31

*FEATS*
Simple Weapons Proficiency
Archaic Weapons Proficiency (scimitar)
Combat Expertise
Blind-Fight
Combat Martial Arts
Personal Fire Arms proficiency
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

*CLASS ABILITIES*
Simple weapons Proficiency
Empathy: She has a knack for being sensitive to the feelings and thoughts of others without having those feelings and thoughts communicated in any objectively explicit manner. This innate talent provides a bonus on checks involving interaction skills (Bluff, Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Perform, and Sense Motive), provided the hero spends at least 1 minute observing her target prior to making the skill check. The bonus is equal to the hero’s Dedicated level.

Intuition: The Dedicated hero has an innate ability to sense trouble in the air. The Dedicated hero can make a Will saving throw (DC 15). On a successful save, the hero gets a hunch that everything is all right, or the hero gets a bad feeling about a specific situation, based on the GM’s best guess relating to the circumstances. This talent is usable a number of times per day equal to the character’s Dedicated level.
Divine Skills
Turning Undead
Spontaneous casting
Combat Casting
Dillitante: Extra Speak Language.

*SKILLS*
(+10)  Listen..............................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Spot...............................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Concentration..................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Diplomancy......................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Gather information............................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Investigate.....................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Knowledge Arcane Lore.....................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Knowledge earth and life sciences.......6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Knowledge history............................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Knowledge streetwise.......................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Knowledge Theology and religeon........6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+08)  Read/Write Language........................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+10)  Sense Motive..................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+08)  Speak Language..............................6 rank +  0 ability mod 
(+10)  Spot.............................................6 rank + 4 ability mod 
(+09)  Survival........................................5 rank + 4 ability mod 

LANGUAGES: (both spoken and written, unless otherwise stated)
English. Spanish. French. Italian. Greek. Arabic. German. Ancient Greek. Ancient Egyptian. Russian (spoken)

BACKGROUND
Elizabeth is the only daughter of a wealthy American couple, the Nightshades. With business interests ranging from coal mining to iron works from jewel mines in Africa to sugar and pineaple fields in South America, her family has made sure not to fall under the trap of putting all of their eggs in one basket as it were and they have profitted from it. 

Her father, Phaere Nightshade, built his company and wealth from the ground up. Her mother Katarina Arkadois, a woman from a fairly well to do greek family married him when she was only eighteen. In her youth, she was acknowledged as one of the most beautiful women in New York, where the company is based. Now comfortably middle aged, she is known as one of the more unique grand dames in the city. What few people know is that the Nightshades are one of the secret guardians of New York, Phaere being a powerful mage and Katarina being an equally powerful Acolyte. 

Elizabeth grew up knowing that one day she would have to pick up the guardian mantle and has trained most of her life to reach that goal. Though lacking in arcane abilities, Elizabeth has developed powerful divine abilities, remarkably reminescent of her mother's, whose family has produced many powerful priests,  priestess' and shamans of various religions. Elizabeth herself is agnostic, freely admitting that she doesn't have any clue as to what is up there. She nevertheless believes in the basic good concepts that most religions adhere to.  

*APPEARANCE*
Elizabeth is a striking young woman with dark blonde hair normally neatly french braided. She is 5ft 10 inches tall with a slender, graceful build and skin tanned from long hours spent outdoors.  Her eyes are pale, almost translucent hazel, an odd color that she inherited from her father. Her style of clothing depends on the situation at hand. She is equally comfortable in the adventurous slacks and loose shirt she wears on digs or trekking through the dense jungle or in an evening gown, playing the dutiful daughter of a powerful business magnat.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

I think lvl 8 might be too high. Lvl 5 would be better. And 32 point buy would be good for heroic characters. So if you change it to fit those limits it's good.

Voda Vosa. The spells are in the D20 Modern core book. I'll send you the scientist progression chart along with the other info. And yeah, I have no objection for him to be russian.

It is not necessary for everyone to already know everyone. I'm planning an opening scene where you are kind of snatched to adventure.

EDIT: Wow. I just checked the spell-lists and they haven't even implemented the basic buff spells to D20 modern. I mean the ones that raise ability-scores. Gotta check the extended list from D20 Past though.

EDIT2: Rogues Gallery

EDIT3: Oh. and those who want to make a spellcasting or psionic character should add something in their background that tell how you acquired the ability. Maybe they're part of some cult that practises dark arts, have found some ancient tome or tablets from an archeologic dig that descripe rituals, spent time in an eastern monastery learning the secrets of mind, or something other Pulpish.

Kirinke. That's a good story for her spellcasting. If you don't mind I might use Phaere and Katarina as NPC:s sometime.

STILL EDITING: Suggestion for industrygothica and James Heard. The group still could use someone who "knows people". A reporter or smuggler would be good.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2007)

I have no problem with you using Phaere and Katarina as NPC's. One of the things I've learned in roleplaying is that giving DM's plothooks can be fun, if sometimes uncomfortable for the PC.  

It also gives her a perfect reason to have a bodyguar.... errr Traveling companion. yeah! that's it. Traveling companion.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I have no problem with you using Phaere and Katarina as NPC's. One of the things I've learned in roleplaying is that giving DM's plothooks can be fun, if sometimes uncomfortable for the PC.




Ditto. Throw a bone for DM and he brings back a steak. The Guardians gave me already many good ideas.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2007)

Scared now.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Make sure you carry silver bullets.  
Nah. Just kidding... Or am I?...


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2007)

This afternoon I'll correct the character sheet and pop it into the rouges gallery thread. 
For an Acloyte, wisdom and charisma will probably be her strongest stats, followed by intelligence right?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh. Almost forgot. I use this variant in all my games so I tend to forget that it's not standard rule: http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/adventuring/vitalityAndWoundPoints.htm


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd be happy to take the reporter role; I think that's something I can work with.

As you can probably tell, my posting tends to drag a bit during the first part of each week, but I can typically post quite a bit after Wednesdays and through the weekend.  If that's not a problem, I'll get a solid concept up in a couple of days.  If it will be an issue, I understand.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Nah. No problem. Once in a couple of days is okay pace. So two papers that might work well are The Daily Planet, or The Chronicle. The Chronicle would probably be better as it's office is in NY.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 17, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> STILL EDITING: Suggestion for industrygothica and James Heard. The group still could use someone who "knows people". A reporter or smuggler would be good.



My current build I'm working on is a Charismatic/Personality - because once I got stuck on the Thin Man series it was hard not to go with it.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> EDIT: Wow. I just checked the spell-lists and they haven't even implemented the basic buff spells to D20 modern. I mean the ones that raise ability-scores. Gotta check the extended list from D20 Past though.




Huh. Quoting myself now. I must've missed it first time around. The spell Enhance Ability is indeed in the D20 Modern book.



			
				James Heard said:
			
		

> My current build I'm working on is a Charismatic/Personality - because once I got stuck on the Thin Man series it was hard not to go with it.




So he is an actor who is soon to become a real adventurer? Sounds good.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 17, 2007)

No, he's a famous writer who's also often in the thick of things ala Hemingway. Hobnobs with the rich and famous and the dregs of society alike, perhaps from some famously failed society family....err, without as much alliteration. I _want_ to give him a more investigative edge to him, but right now I'm not seeing how I can manage it yet. I'll think of something.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> No, he's a famous writer who's also often in the thick of things ala Hemingway. Hobnobs with the rich and famous and the dregs of society alike, perhaps from some famously failed society family....err, without as much alliteration. I _want_ to give him a more investigative edge to him, but right now I'm not seeing how I can manage it yet. I'll think of something.




If I remember my "The Shadow" serials correctly, the Shadow did have an interest in the Cronicle. Perhaps your character could be one of his agents. He was very active during that time frame if we do a pulpy type game.

Would this be a good array for a dedicated/acylote?


(+0) STR:...... 10 
(+0) DEX:...... 10  
(+0) CON:..... 10
(+1) INT:....... 13
(+4) WIS:...... 18
(+1) CHA:..... 14 (13 base + 1 lvl adj)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> No, he's a famous writer who's also often in the thick of things ala Hemingway. Hobnobs with the rich and famous and the dregs of society alike, perhaps from some famously failed society family....err, without as much alliteration. I _want_ to give him a more investigative edge to him, but right now I'm not seeing how I can manage it yet. I'll think of something.




Oh sorry. Misunderstood. But that's maybe even better.



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Would this be a good array for a dedicated/acylote?
> 
> 
> (+0) STR:...... 10
> ...




Looks good.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

A question: There are so many cool characters in literature and movies, I would love to add some of them to the game. I don't mean like Deus-ex-Machina meetings but rather cameo appearances. Maybe as Patrons or Villains (You will not be saved by Superman but you might read about him in the newspapers. On the contrary you might be hired by Don Corleone to do some business that the "Family" can't be directly associated with.). But I want to get your opinion before doing so. If you're uncomfortable with the idea I will try to keep it down.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2007)

I think that cameos are always a hoot, as long as they are kept as cameos, that is those heroes are doing their particular thing away from the main plot....  

It always adds a bit of flesh to the world that you are trying to create.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeh. I've seen it done wrong and I'm definetly NOT going to repeat those mistakes  . Shrudder on the thougt of been attacked by Jarlaxle and saved by Elminster  . A real game experience.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 18, 2007)

After time to do a little research, I think I'm going to go with Dedicated/Investigator, with a focus on Wisdom and Charisma-based skills.  I don't expect him/her to be real great in combat, but hopefully that can be made up for in other ways.

If it's all good for you, I'll start building a background and get something posted soon.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2007)

Alrighty then. I have me character posted in da Rogue's gallery fer youse perusal. May ye be well pleased with it. Aye?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

Looking good.

Industry, sounds good too.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll get a character posted by the end of the week. Still interested. Just been busy is all.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

No hurries. We'll start when everyone and everything is ready. I must remind you that this was kind of moments thought for me too so I don't have much planned out yet. I've been spending the last week just skimming through internet, looking for as much info about 30's as possible. Learning about all the pulp-characters I can get to. Even if I don't have much yet worked out I have a good feeling about this.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey Blackrat,
I have been pondering my characetr as well, though with Elizabeth done, that helps guide some of my decisions. But what year are we talking? Not that it matter enormously, but the late 30's had a different feel that the early 30's.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

Well pretty much mid 30's. The War isn't yet obvious to be coming, and it is still free to move around in the Europe. The nazis already do control germany however. The great depression is already over but still in the memory of everyone. Much like the the 30's of Indiana Jones.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool. 

One more question. With the Wound/Vitality system, I assume anything that affects HP affects Vitality (Toughness, Robust etc.) I read that this system doesn't use MDT, so the Improved Damage Threshold feat is not used or is it modified in some way.

Likewise how do you want to deal with Vitality points?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2007)

You've assumed exactly correctly.
The feat affects your WOUND points but may be taken only ONCE.
Vitaly points: Full at first level, average from that point on.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

Eddie Wallace, field reporter, is almost finished.  How do you want to handle equipment and the like?  He'd obviously need a camera, but camera of the 1930's differ just a bit from those of today. 

Max vitality points, or average?  Or would you rather someone roll?

I'm sure there are more questions, but they escape me at the moment.  Such is life with a toddler and a bored 4 year old, eh?  Never time for dad to play games to..  :\


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2007)

What about this for a brainy scientist? 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1275926


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 20, 2007)

Industry. Well most things you can get might be found from D20 Past or adapted from D20 Modern. As for camera, I think this might be what you're looking for if Eddie is american reporter http://www.surprenantphoto.com/argusa.html It's cost is about 10$ and you would have one paid by the paper.

Voda. Looks good. He's in good shape? Keeps exercising? (Con 16)  

Kirinke. I went through your character again and noticed a funny thing. Elisabeth can actually speak ancient egyptian? If this was real world I'd have problem with that but since were talking about Pulp-world it is completely feasible. Afterall I've already deviced a group who actually use ancient egyptian between themselves. Nice touch


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Industry. Well most things you can get might be found from D20 Past or adapted from D20 Modern. As for camera, I think this might be what you're looking for if Eddie is american reporter http://www.surprenantphoto.com/argusa.html It's cost is about 10$ and you would have one paid by the paper.
> 
> Voda. Looks good. He's in good shape? Keeps exercising? (Con 16)
> 
> Kirinke. I went through your character again and noticed a funny thing. Elisabeth can actually speak ancient egyptian? If this was real world I'd have problem with that but since were talking about Pulp-world it is completely feasible. Afterall I've already deviced a group who actually use ancient egyptian between themselves. Nice touch




I'd figure with her ma being descended from ancient priests, that language would be passed down. Along with Ancient latin. Which when she levels, she'll be taking a coupla skills in that.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 20, 2007)

Creating mutants and firing ion guns demand some physical conditions ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah. I'd suggest moving some points from dex and con to str. If you havent yet noticed those inventions of the Scientist are guite heavy.


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 20, 2007)

My character is up in the gallery.  Not completely finished yet, but there's enough to look at.  I'll get a background up soon.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 20, 2007)

WP/VP should be otherway around. Other than that looks good so far.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2007)

So. Is everyone still interested? I was thinking that we might start on saturday 29th. If you're still interested but can't get the character done by then let me know and we'll move the start. Or I can make you a character if you give me guidelines what you want it to be  .

I have now planned out the first few storylines. Few things you need to do before starting.
1st. I want everyone to have at least a few sentences of background and a few sentences of description.
2nd. Make a reason for your character to be in NY (Okay some have an obvious reason already, but for the rest).
3rd. If you haven't done so already, skim through this: http://www.paper-dragon.com/1939/

Indusrygothica, if it's okay I'm going to assume Eddie's from the Chronicle which is the 2nd biggest paper in this Pulp-world, and has it's main-office in NY.

James Heard, what sort of books does your writer write? Detective, War, Poetry/Other "Classical" Style....?

I will implement two famous characters from the literature early on as your patrons. You shall see who when it comes to that. Just giving a fair warning  .


----------



## industrygothica (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm definitely still interested.  Sounds like it'll be a blast.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> Indusrygothica, if it's okay I'm going to assume Eddie's from the Chronicle which is the 2nd biggest paper in this Pulp-world, and has it's main-office in NY.




That's actually what I had intended. I thought I even mentioned the Chronicle by name, but I guess I didn't.  In any case, I believe he's set and ready to go.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2007)

James. Darn that's one piece of background. And nicely answers my guestion. Nice


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm interested of course, I'll be posting some background and appearance tonight


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 24, 2007)

You guys need someone with dirty hands, a self-rolled cigarette in the corner of his mouth and friends and cousins allover the world. A mechanic-driver who can fly, drive and repair allmost everything. Sounds good?


----------



## James Heard (Sep 24, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> James Heard, what sort of books does your writer write? Detective, War, Poetry/Other "Classical" Style....?



Right now I've got him pegged as "literature," meaning he's not so much a genre writer as a writer who's got a distinctive style and crosses genres with it.

In order his books are:
*The Yearning*: I picture this as a smarmy, half-pretentious first novel about growing up with a romance and lots of travelogue. Something that's truly hideous, but shows enough of the writer that he eventually becomes that real "Chester Powell scholars" sneer at anyone who can't quote from it.
*One Hill Farther*: An antiwar story, probably born from touring Europe and written more or less concurrently with the Yearning (which was probably born from snippets written from as early as Powell's teens), and hideously overshadowed by the antiwar stories written by older writers who actually participated in the Great War.
*The Village*: The book that made Powell famous, along with his timely starring role as a rugged savage opposite Maureen O'Sullivan. The worldly Powell, basically pies upon the posh and pampered of New York. The kind of book that everyone read that year and went "Isn't that clever?"
*Up and Down*: Powell's "capitalize upon the success of The Village" book. Short stories, covering many topics.
*Haunted Safari*: An action thriller set in deepest Africa, based upon Powell's adventures there.
*The Supermen*: The longest and most literary and unapproachable book Powell's written. Not the sort of book anyone picks up for a quick read. Powell's book most likely to be assigned for college reading classes in the future, covering many topics from social miladies, communism, Hitler, Midwestern farming, and the glitzy temptations of Hollywood. A very _serious _book.

I imagine Powell also has screenplays and articles in the New Yorker, etc, though he's not likely to advertise it or make a habit of it. Powell's not above writing for news, he's just more comfortable being the news.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I've finally figured out the character. I'm not so clear on the mechanics just yet, especially since we're apparently working out niches still a bit.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You guys need someone with dirty hands, a self-rolled cigarette in the corner of his mouth and friends and cousins allover the world. A mechanic-driver who can fly, drive and repair allmost everything. Sounds good?




Sounds like a smuggler or a mercenary? I think we're coming to the limit of my comfort-zone in party size but I could still allow one more. So if you like you're in Dr.Z.


James. You need to check the years in Powell's background again. I think you made some mistakes? Especially the year he went to school and the year he graduated? Otherwise I just say this:    That's some background. Rat Likey!


----------



## James Heard (Sep 24, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> James. You need to check the years in Powell's background again. I think you made some mistakes? Especially the year he went to school and the year he graduated? Otherwise I just say this:    That's some background. Rat Likey!




Just a typo: He doesn't graduate college in 1916, but in 1926.
1906: Born. A scorpio.
1923: Age 17, gets into Harvard
1926: Age 20, finishes college. Smart, as well as beautiful.  Goes to Spain.
1927: Age 21, travels.
1928: Age 22, finishes writing The Yearling. Still traveling, probably begins to appear in movie parts when suckered into it by his now famous friends.
1930: Age 24, finally sells "The Yearling", quickly followed by "One Hill Farther."
1931: Age 25, his big break year - he appears in the Tarzan-esque action movie "The Savage", and soon after "The Village" appears in bookstores.
1932: Age 26, "Up & Down." Olympic medalist Weissmuller becomes Tarzan, probably owing to his more substantial physique.
1933: Age 27, "Haunted Safari"
1935: Age 29, "The Supermen" (which probably takes two years to write because its tremendous page count)
1936: Age 30 (at least at the end of October), the present 

The trickiest part was picking a starting date where he wasn't too young to be a Lost Generation writer, but could come in at the end of the period without really participating (and being much older) and that opened up some opportunities for weird trivia like "dated Maureen O'Sullivan and starred in a picture with her before her big break." I wanted to make sure he could have done weirdly notable things for the day, like have circled the globe a couple of times and met Charles Lindbergh and impressionist painters in Paris for coffee, gone hunting in Africa with an older Hemingway, and gone to the Olympics in San Moritz, etc.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 24, 2007)

Alright Blackrat,
One pulpy boxer up for your consideration.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice one Fenris. 
Elizabeth now has a pitbull for a bodyguard. Or a rottwieler.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2007)

Named Lotka like his grandfather, Lotka Kirdov a smart young russian man was born in 1895 in Moscu. His life was centered in his studies. As Russia grew as a powerful cientific power in the world, Lotka finished his grade studies in biology and started working in the university of Moscu. 
There, he met a man full of ideas, full of new theories, not about his science, but of an other sort. That mans name was Leon. 
Lotka kept working in genetics and developed an amazing laboratory, one of the finest in all Russia. There, all sorts of inventions and new ideas where faced to tests, many failed, but some, some really worked! 
It was a golden age for Lotka. But when life goes up as much as it could, it irrevocably, goes down. Stalín, took Russia government in 1924, after Lennins death. What once was a flourishing power, crumble beneath the dictatorial and dread rule Stalín putted upon Russia. Lotka managed to survive, reducing his experiments, and making what he was told. But as a friend of Leon Trosky, he was not to be forgiven. Fearing that he was the next in the list, as many of his friends were, Lotka fled to USA. He keeps posting with his few friends in Russia. Lotka would never imagine that the next year, 1937, Leon will flee to Mexico with Stalín assassins after him.
Now with a new life to be lived, Lotka Kirdov walks the streets of New York, he is a strange guy with a strange story to tell. 




Still  needs some work...


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Looking good but everyone please check your vitality-point calculations. Full at 1st level and average after that:
Which means that by my calculations:
Elizabeth: 6+3+4+4+5=22
Eddie: 6+3+4+3+4=20
Chester: same=20
Mickey: 12+6+7+6+7+(2x5 con)=48


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 25, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Sounds like a smuggler or a mercenary? I think we're coming to the limit of my comfort-zone in party size but I could still allow one more. So if you like you're in Dr.Z.




WOOOHOOO


----------



## James Heard (Sep 25, 2007)

Unless you're doing it differently, some people need to check their Wealth levels too. According to the Bullet Points article here the rules are explained as follows:



			
				Charles Ryan said:
			
		

> *How do you determine starting Wealth for high-level characters? Table 7-2 seems to be inaccurate.*
> 
> First of all, Table 7-2 is misprinted -- 1st-level NPCs should determine Wealth normally. For 2nd-level NPCs, the bonus should be +6. The rest of the table is correct.
> 
> ...




That means that Wealth levels for the characters presented so far are, as I figure them:
Elizabeth Nightshade: 16 (10 +6 Dilettante)
Eddie Wallace: 16 (10 +4 Profession +2 Creative/Investigative)
Chester Powell: 20 (10 +8 Profession +2 Investigative)
Mickey Murphy: 13 (10 +2 Profession +1 Athlete)


Of course, if we're not using those rules and simply assigning wealth then everyone whose spent points into Profession should probably just pull those out and put them into skills that are more useful.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep. I hadn't yet time to do the calculations for that and since I'm not at my books right now I can't check it, but for what I remember it seems your calculations is close to correct.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 25, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Looking good but everyone please check your vitality-point calculations. Full at 1st level and average after that:
> Which means that by my calculations:
> Mickey: 12+6+7+6+7+(2x5 con)=48




I think Mickey then ought to be: 10+5+6+6+7+(2x5 con) = 44

Toughs only get a d10, not a d12.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry, my bad. 44 is correct.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmmm. With Elizabeth, I just plugged in the wealth that seemed right for the character, given that she is the sole heir to her families business. But Perhaps the 16, could simply mean that she has an allowance.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hmmm. With Elizabeth, I just plugged in the wealth that seemed right for the character, given that she is the sole heir to her families business. But Perhaps the 16, could simply mean that she has an allowance.




Ah that is what the occupation bonus and windfall feats are for  . And I think that since she is archeologist you should probably move some skill-points to profession (Just a suggestion). That would also boost her wealth  . Besides, daddy needs the money to keep business going  .


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol. Well, I figure, 16 is good enough right now, she's wealthy, but not super rich and since she's also working for daddy, she can get most of what she wants in the way of equipment etc. When she levels, she'll be putting some ranks in profession. Right now, I think her skills are a fairly good representation of an archealogist of that time period.

Oh, corrected to reflect the 16 wealth bonus


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, it's okay the way it is. She just doesn't do it as a work but rather as a hobby  ?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2007)

More like a cover for her real job, which is keeping really dangerous artifacts and ancient magical doodad's out of the wrong hands.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm. It seems you edited in a hurry? You put the 16 in vitality. That should be 22 and wealth 16. And you should remove the HP line completly since vitality replaces HP.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2007)

Lol. Looks like I did.
Fixed it though.   

But I think that's a good idea. The archaeologist job is simply a cover for the real work she does for her father, which is making sure that really dangerous or powerful ancient magical things don't get into the wrong hands. 

_"It belongs in a museaum" is all well and good you know, but the first person who touches it can control an army of the undead? Well......_


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Exactly. That is why the Guardians secretly own a museum where these kind of things are kept in even more securely than your "Low-security" National Museum of Natural History or Smithsonian (sp?)  .


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Ooh. I have been planning on gettin MC's WoD for some time now and finally did. Much better rules for vampires and werewolfs than basic D20. Remember to get some silver-bullets  .

On completely unrelated note to the above. The first chapter, a short introductory story will be called:


*PULP HEROES*
and the
DIAMOND OF SHEBA

Sounds Indiana Jones:esque doesn't it  
Need to plot a way to make that look like the text in Indy posters  . You know, like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Indiana_Jones_and_the_Last_Crusade_A.jpg


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 25, 2007)

Just an idea, what do you think about it?


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 25, 2007)

Perfect. I was going to do something similar once I got back home but now I don't need to.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm. We gotta mention Belloq in there somewhere, y'know, the french badguy from the first movie? Maybe Elizabeth got the upper hand with him and stole an important artifact from under _his_ nose. Y'know, using her feminine wiles.

And maybe a knee to the groin and a headbutt. 

Just sayin....


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

Lotka sheet is almost ready, just one question, when I`m to make an invention, and I must spend XP, considering we are at 5 th lvl, how much XP do we get over 5th lvl? Could I assume by the background that Lotka already had some inventions and carried them with him? Just wondering


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2007)

In case it hadn't become apparent, I will be dropping out of this campaign. It sounds interesting, but I'm not sure I have the time to devote to it.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 26, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Lotka sheet is almost ready, just one question, when I`m to make an invention, and I must spend XP, considering we are at 5 th lvl, how much XP do we get over 5th lvl? Could I assume by the background that Lotka already had some inventions and carried them with him? Just wondering




Oh. totally forgot about that. Okay, everyone can have extra 150xp. That way, since you're prolly 2nd level scientist (?) you could have a 1st level (60xp) invention and a few 0th level (30xp), or couple of 1st levels.



			
				airwalkrr said:
			
		

> In case it hadn't become apparent, I will be dropping out of this campaign. It sounds interesting, but I'm not sure I have the time to devote to it.




Sorry to hear it.  


I just got my artsy gf convinced that it would be cool if she helped me with visualization of this game. So she's gonna make an Indy-style poster of this. I deliberately gave her very vague descriptions of your characters and permision to use artistic freedom so they prolly won't look much like you imagined them, but let's face it, casting is never perfect   . The actors rarely look the way the writers would want.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Nice one Fenris.
> Elizabeth now has a pitbull for a bodyguard. Or a rottwieler.




Glad you liked him. Mickey gives true meaning to the phrase "meat shield"


----------



## James Heard (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> I just got my artsy gf convinced that it would be cool if she helped me with visualization of this game. So she's gonna make an Indy-style poster of this. I deliberately gave her very vague descriptions of your characters and permision to use artistic freedom so they prolly won't look much like you imagined them, but let's face it, casting is never perfect   . The actors rarely look the way the writers would want.



I dunno...I pretty much left Chester deliberately vague in some respects just so everyone would fill in the details with "classic movie good looks" as they picture them.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh don't worry. I asked her to keep it simple and pretty much generic (comicbook style) so there will still be much left for imagination. But if you really don't like the idea tell me and I'll ask her to make Powell as a kind of "shadowy" figure.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh don't worry. I asked her to keep it simple and pretty much generic (comicbook style) so there will still be much left for imagination. But if you really don't like the idea tell me and I'll ask her to make Powell as a kind of "shadowy" figure.





Ooo. So you have someone drawing our characters? Nice!


----------



## James Heard (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh don't worry. I asked her to keep it simple and pretty much generic (comicbook style) so there will still be much left for imagination. But if you really don't like the idea tell me and I'll ask her to make Powell as a kind of "shadowy" figure.



Nooo, I meant I didn't care. Far be it from "shadowy," Powell's rather larger than life.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Ooo. So you have someone drawing our characters? Nice!




Yeah. My girlfriend promised to make a movie-poster in a style of Indiana Jones mixed with League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. As far as I know she has Elizabeth already done and the sketch I saw yesterday was awesome, so the finished character will probably be awesome x 10.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 26, 2007)

I saw that you lost a player and wondered if you had a slot open. 

I was an extremely active PbP player here a couple of years ago and I'm itching to get back into it again. If you can take on one more, this concept appeals to me.



			
				Blackrat said:
			
		

> MI5 agent ala 007 of 30's




I could be the straight-laced hard-@$$ lawman to Powell's comedic boozer (love the _Thin Man_ movies!), or the "shadowy figure" with several motives and plots going at once, or the cocky womanizer with more than enough manpower (pun intended) to back it up, or all of the above.

Or I could go with none of the above and be the sweet-natured, balding college professor with the tweed jacket and the pipe who is actually a codebreaker, fencing coach and crackshot marksman (from when he fought in the Great War at the ripe young age of 15).

I'm off to work in a couple of hours and won't be back until tonight, but I'll check the thread then. I hope to join you all soon, but if not, I'll be reading the game nonetheless.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmm. The group is guite big already but I think seven is possible to handle. So if you can devote time to this you're welcome. And an MI-5 (actually MI-6 would be better) agent would be cool to have in the group.


			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> "shadowy figure" with several motives and plots going at once



And that sounds like a good agent.



			
				Mirth said:
			
		

> and crackshot marksman (from when he fought in the Great War at the ripe young age of 15).



You know, there is actually still a mystery-shot from WWI that is to be known who took it. Maybe your character was the one who dropped Red Baron?   (Yeah, I know there are "official" theories, but nothing has been able to be proven)


----------



## Mirth (Sep 26, 2007)

Checked on this one more time before leaving for work and I'm in! I'll work on a concept today and hopefully post something later tonight or in the morning.

Would a brash American OSS agent help anything? Just throwing out ideas. I really like the Red Baron connection, though. Mmmm... I'll stew on it.

Thanks Blackrat!


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 26, 2007)

OSS could work but it hasn't been established yet. But if you want an american agent you could be Secret Service like Sawyer in League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (The movie, he's not in the comic). And it could very well have been american who pulled the trigger too  . At least in a Pulp-Earth.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 26, 2007)

It might be coolest to say "I'm the Department of Agriculture's top man" and make it somewhat of a mysterious joke.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Oh. totally forgot about that. Okay, everyone can have extra 150xp. That way, since you're prolly 2nd level scientist (?) you could have a 1st level (60xp) invention and a few 0th level (30xp), or couple of 1st levels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh oh, I want to have a big mustache, and long untidy hair, mostly grey.   ^^


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

Lotka is ready, only needs equipment and inventions, but in order to do so, I need to clarify the wealth.
I got 2d4 base wealth, +3 for been academic, +8 for profession, + lvl advancement. My question is, is this ok? and how to calculate the last item.
Then I'll make the rolls and get over with it. I'll post a previous version now.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 26, 2007)

Wealth starts at 10 for your level, then you add your occupation wealth, your ranks in profession, and any bonus from the Windfall feat. It comes from chart 7-2 in the d20 Modern book,  which apparently is modified by +2 since we're PCs and not NPCs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2007)

10+3+8+3= 24.
Woa


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2007)

Considering that Elizabeth does work for her dad, would it be feasible for her and Murphy to have whatever equipment they need for the job at hand? Within reason of course. He'd want her reasonably well equipped for any kind of mission he sends her on.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Considering that Elizabeth does work for her dad, would it be feasible for her and Murphy to have whatever equipment they need for the job at hand? Within reason of course. He'd want her reasonably well equipped for any kind of mission he sends her on.



Hey, she doesn't have any ranks in Profession...her father probably doesn't really have a handle on anything that she's doing as really valuable, or else he's being unduly punitive as a "life lesson" when he says "No, you can't take the speedboat to investigate the ruins in the Amazon." Or maybe Elizabeth is still horribly in debt from past adventures?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2007)

Heh, like I said, she's his agent. So if she's investigating things on his watch, then.....

But a speedboat? A bit much. 

I'm thinking reasonable things. She's not gonna take advantage of it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

Could I have an xp debt? I consider that after 20 years of work, Lotka must have something else than 3 inventions, I could use another 150 xp, and when he gets xp, he will gain it after paying the 150xp he used. Could I? please ? ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 27, 2007)

James Heard said:
			
		

> It might be coolest to say "I'm the Department of Agriculture's top man" and make it somewhat of a mysterious joke.




Yeh. It would be cool for him to officially belong to some completely non-spy Department, that just happens to have secret agents, doing stuff their department officially has no deal in.



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Heh, like I said, she's his agent. So if she's investigating things on his watch, then.....
> 
> But a speedboat? A bit much.
> 
> I'm thinking reasonable things. She's not gonna take advantage of it.




Well considering she has wealth 16, she can get almost anything anyway, and guardians do have their own supplies. So yeah. Anything below DC 14 and is legal, is definetly available and doesn't drop her wealth anyway.



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Could I have an xp debt? I consider that after 20 years of work, Lotka must have something else than 3 inventions, I could use another 150 xp, and when he gets xp, he will gain it after paying the 150xp he used. Could I? please ? ^^




Well, you don't need a debt. I'll just give everyone extra 300xp instead of 150. I'm being generous today  .


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

Hurray! More inventions to me! (^o^)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, do I love the names of Lotka's inventions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad you like them, I couldn't open the web page you posted so I figure them out ^^


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 27, 2007)

Voda. Your Vitality Points should be 6+3+4+3+4+10=30. since the average of d6 is 3.5, on every even level you get 3 and on every odd level 4.
Also, the read/write skill is like speak language skill. So you dont add any modifiers to it. So if you have 7 ranks in it, you should still add two more languages to your list, ones he can read and write but not speak. Or relocate one skill point from read to speak and pick one more language he can both read/write and speak.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 27, 2007)

I should have my character up this afternoon. Name is Jack Castle and I'm working on a progression from Strong Hero to Gunslinger. (I'm also looking at the Frontier Marshal as a prestige class in the future because it approximates the abilities I think an independent spy would have, but of course it wouldn't be called Frontier Marshal, I just couldn't find a Secret Agent class...)


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 27, 2007)

Gotta check the frontier marshal again but for what I remember it could be very good choice. So gonna go with the brash american agent? Secret Service or some other agency? You could also go with Military Intelligence Black Ops. They have an interest on occult and mysterious happenings.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Dr.Z? Still interested? I'd like to hear a bit more about the consept you're thinking.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2007)

Updated character sheet. I'm not sure of what you tell me about the speak and write language. Check it please, I think its ok now.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2007)

Stats for Jack Castle posted in the Rogues Gallery. I ended up making him a Strong Hero 3/Shadow Hunter 2 (from Urban Arcana). I hope that's okay, but if you don't have UA I can either send the relevant info to you in an email or change the concept.

I haven't posted his background yet, but I was intrigued by the Military Intelligence Black Ops you suggested.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah I have UA and it's ok. Very good for an agent. Military Intelligence Black ops (MIB if you didn't already figure it out  ) is exactly what shadow-hunters are if I remember correctly. (I'm once again away from my books so I have to check it later.)
But yeah, they investigate occult and and unnatural incidents. But during this era they aren't yet your normal men-in-black, they are more like the frontier marshals.


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 28, 2007)

Blackrat, if I don't get a character made this weekend just start without me. Had a very busy week and not enough sleep. Maybe I'll get some time this weekend, but I haven't seen the kiddies awake this week since I was home late every night, so they'll rightly claim a huge chunk of the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2007)

No hurries Doc. You may join in later 'cause in this particular game it's not important to already know everyone. You can get pulled to the same adventure in another situation. Just make your character and let me know when you're ready and I'll see where you can come in.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Yeah I have UA and it's ok. Very good for an agent. Military Intelligence Black ops (MIB if you didn't already figure it out  ) is exactly what shadow-hunters are if I remember correctly. (I'm once again away from my books so I have to check it later.)
> But yeah, they investigate occult and and unnatural incidents. But during this era they aren't yet your normal men-in-black, they are more like the frontier marshals.




When I realized that Frontier Marshal took a minimum of 8 feats, I had a feeling we would never get there, so I changed strategies. MIB or an early version of Hellboy's BPRD is what I was thinking...


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 29, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> No hurries Doc. You may join in later 'cause in this particular game it's not important to already know everyone. You can get pulled to the same adventure in another situation. Just make your character and let me know when you're ready and I'll see where you can come in.





Well, as a rather vague concept there's allways Lord Flashhart but perhaps slightly less over the top (I hope you seppies can understand the slang)


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 29, 2007)

*very messy temp charsheet*

[sblock]
John McCain
Human Male Fast Hero 3 / Gunslinger 2

Representing DrZombie


Strength 8 (-1) 
Dexterity 17 (+3) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 16 (+3) 
Wisdom 10 (+0) 
Charisma 14 (+2) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 10" 
Weight: 160 lb 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Blond 
Skin: Light 

Talents:


Evasion
Uncanny Dodge 1


Total Hit Points: 33

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 19 = 10 +1 [leather jacket] + 5 [class] +3 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 18
Flat-footed: 19 [uncanny dodge] 

Initiative modifier: +3 = +3 [dexterity]  

Fortitude save: +2 = 1 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +7 = 4 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Will save: +3 = 3 [base]  

Attack (handheld): +2 = 3 [base] -1 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +6 = 3 [base] +3 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +2 = 3 [base] -1 [strength]  

Reputation: +1 = 1 [base] 



Action points: 33 (lifetime)


Light load:26 lb. or less
Medium load:27-53 lb.
Heavy load:54-80 lb.
Lift over head:80 lb.
Lift off ground:160 lb.
Push or drag:400 lb.

Walther PPK autoloader [2d4, crit 20, range incr 30 ft., 1 lb, ballistic, semi-automatic]
Leather jacket [light; +1 AC; max dex +8; check penalty 0; 4 lb.] 


Military (starting occupation)
Navigate
Pilot


Feats:
Point Blank Shot  
Precise Shot  
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free] 
Aircraft Operation x1  
Personal Firearms Proficiency  
Surface Vehicle Operation x1  

Mutations:


Skill Name Key Ability Skill Modifier = Ability Modifier + Ranks + Misc.Modifier 
Balance    Dex*        11              =  +3                +6        +2 [tumble]  
Bluff        Cha           7               =  +2                +5  
Climb       Str*         -1               =  -1   
Concentr  Con           1               =  +1   
Craft (Struc) Int        3               =  +3   
Diplomacy Cha           4               =  +2                           +2 [bluff]  
Disguise   Cha            2               =  +2   
Drive       Dex*          7               =  +3                +4  
Esc Artist Dex*          3               =  +3   
Forgery    Int             3               =  +3   
Gamble    Wis             4               =  +0               +4  
Gath Info Cha            2                =  +2   
Hide        Dex*          7                =  +3               +4  
Intimidate Cha           8                =  +2               +4         +2 [bluff]  
Jump       Str*           1                 =  -1                            +2 [tumble]  
Know(streetwise) Int  6                 =  +3              +3  
Listen      Wis           0                  =  +0   
Move Silently Dex*     7                 =  +3              +4  
Navigate   Int            7                 =  +3              +4  
Pilot         Dex*        12                 =  +3             +8            +1 [Military]  
Research   Int           3                  =  +3   
Ride         Dex           3                  =  +3   
Search     Int            3                  =   +3   
Sense Motive Wis       0                  =  +0   
Sleight of Hand Dex* 11                  =  +3              +6            +2 [bluff]  
Spot         Wis           6                  =  +0              +6  
Survival      Wis          0                  =  +0    
Swim          Str**      -1                 =  -1   
Treat Injury Wis          0                 =  +0   
Tumble       Dex*        9                  =  +3               +6  


* = check penalty for wearing armor

Bluff >=5 ranks gives +2 on disguise checks to act in character.



Human


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)

Gunslinger

Close Combat Shot (level 1)
Weapon focus (level 2, not listed as a feat)

Weapon:


John McCain's Equipment:




John McCain's Languages:



John McCain's Allegiance(s):




If you are using the wealth system from the core rulebook, roll 2d4 and add +1 (Military).

More about John McCain:


[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (Sep 29, 2007)

Charsheet is done.

John McCain is a brit who joined the RAF at the tender age of 16 in 1916. He finished training in 1917 and fought in the last year of the great war. He drifted allover the world after the war, mostly as a private flyer, getting involved in all kinds of unsavory buisiness. He loses money almost as fast as he gains it, gambling away small or large fortunes at the big tables of Monte Carlo or in the backstreets of Shanghai. He has used hus guns on more then one occasion when his quick wits and big mouth couldn't keep him out of trouble.

Blackrat, feel free to use/abuse this background in any way you wish. As posessions I only have his gun and a leather jacket. You can place him in any environment at any wealth level. As languages I suggest English, french, Chinese and German, but feel free to changeit. He could be encountered in New York, New Delhi or in the deepest blackest prison-hell-hole in Africa.

Contact me at maarten dot kuppers at gmail dot com if you want to brief something the other players aren't allowed to know.

Yeah, I know, I'm a masochist.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good. You may post it in the Rogues gallery. His wealth will be 11. From the table 7.2 in core book with errata, 5th level characters have wealth of 10 + occupation + profession ranks. Languages are good too eventhough the core of D20-modern doesn't allow bonus-languages by int, but look following.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 30, 2007)

Everyone. I have decided that since this is pulp world you may have more languages than RAW. So eventhough core doesn't allow bonus languages by int modifier, I do. Some of you actually already have used this, maybe not knowing that D20 modern doesn't use the same system in this case as D&D  . But those of you who haven't, pick bonus languages equalling to your Int-modifier.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to drop out of this one. I'm just not feeling the rather normal vibe of my character mixing well with the other more out there concepts. I hope everyone has a great game!


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear it James.


I'll be away a couple of days, probably without any means to post. I'll try get the first ingame post up before I leave though.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 1, 2007)

Started http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3804729#post3804729

Voda. I used the image you created. Thanks for the effort. 

I'll be by computer another few hours and after that I'll be away for a couple of days. Should be back early on thursday.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 1, 2007)

Wee I'm famous (?)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2007)

How goes that piccie your gf is drawing for us?


----------



## Fenris (Oct 5, 2007)

Found a fun site for game flavor.

http://www.paper-dragon.com/1939/slang.html


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> How goes that piccie your gf is drawing for us?




She had a busy week at school but it's coming along. Might take some time though   .


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Dr.Zombie. Please post John to the Rogues Gallery too. After that I can check through all the sheets and see if there's anything to go through still. You can find the link to the RG at least in my sig.

And everyone. Update your sheets to contain whatever they're carrying at the moment. And add the 300 xp. if you didn't already do so when I discussed it with Voda Vosa  . So everyone should have 10300 xp. Except Lotka who used some of it to his inventions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 10, 2007)

Super hiper mega powerful inventions if you please (?)


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 25, 2007)

BTW. Thought I'd give you an update conserning that picture my gf is making. I scanned the pics to computer last weekend and now she's finished colouring most of the PC:s. There's still the matter of background and few major NPC:s who will appear on the pic too.


----------



## industrygothica (Oct 25, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> BTW. Thought I'd give you an update conserning that picture my gf is making. I scanned the pics to computer last weekend and now she's finished colouring most of the PC:s. There's still the matter of background and few major NPC:s who will appear on the pic too.





Oooh.. teasers.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 25, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Oooh.. teasers.  Can't wait to see it.



same here


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeap, can't wait to see lotkas crazy hair XD


----------



## kirinke (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see it myself.  I'm sure it's way better than I could do.

All I can do is draw bad stick figures.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

I can do better, though I hope I'm not match for our official designer =D


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> same here



Oh. By the way. Just thought to give you a fair warning. John became bald  . She did about ten scetches where he was wearing a leather pilot-helmet but wasn't satisfied with any of them. Finally she just gave up and used me as model to John. So he turned to be bald. And now John resembles a bit me   .



			
				Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Yeap, can't wait to see lotkas crazy hair XD



Sorry Voda. Lotka's hair is hidden under a cossack style papakha. She decided that he needs something that identifies him as a russian  .


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn... Well anyway he surely looks a bit crazy =)


----------



## Fenris (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Blackrat,
Just a heads up that I will be out of town from Wed to Saturday for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

Okay Fenris. If need be I'll shadow Mickey but I don't think there will be need for that.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 20, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Okay Fenris. If need be I'll shadow Mickey but I don't think there will be need for that.




Mickey is easy. Strong silent type. Have him brood a lot.  

Oh and drink.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> She had killed her first closet monster when she was eleven, baby sitting a family friend's child. She had literally nailed it to the wall with an iron poker. _Bloody unseelie fey._ Elizabeth thought to herself.



Been reading Discworld novels lately  ? This reminds me about Susan Sto Helit in Hogfather. Nice background bit  .


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

lol. Actually no, but I figure that the supernatural would be attracted to someone like her, so having her encounter them early on would be good.

She's gonna have fun regaling the others with tales of the tooth fairy. Y'know, the one in the arcana monsters section?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> lol. Actually no, but I figure that the supernatural would be attracted to someone like her, so having her encounter them early on would be good.
> 
> She's gonna have fun regaling the others with tales of the tooth fairy. Y'know, the one in the arcana monsters section?



Well in that case I feel need to elaborate my impression. This is what wikipedia tells about Susan's personality. It is mostly edited straight from the books:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> As the novels progress, Susan proves to be quite good at handling small children, a skill that is attributed to her sensible and practical nature.
> 
> This could also be due to her approach to children's problems. When a child complains about a monster in the cupboard or under the bed, most parents would go to great lengths to carefully explain to the child that there is no monster. Susan, on the other hand, simply hands the child a suitable weapon with which to assault the monster, or goes and does it herself. Monsters from a wide area have come to dread the fireplace poker she uses for this task, although as word of Susan has quickly spread among the city's resident monsters, she lately has only needed to deal with newcomers.



Sounds a bit like Elizabeth?


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

That would be excellent for her mom, and to a lesser degree her.  I mean, if they were training her to be a protector and guardian, they certianly wouldn't go the normal route of saying 'monsters don't exist'.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> That would be excellent for her mom, and to a lesser degree her.  I mean, if they were training her to be a protector and guardian, they certianly wouldn't go the normal route of saying 'monsters don't exist'.



And now you have just given me an excellent idea on who to base my description when I need to describe Elizabeth's mom. She just became more alive for me  .


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

A discussion from the past:

Philippe: "Mrs. Nightshade. Elizabeth complains that there's a monster under her bed again."
Katarina: "Again?! It better not be the same one I banished yesterday. I think it's time for Liz to learn to take care of them herself. Give her something to bash the monster with."
Philippe: "Very well ma'am. Is a fireplace poker suitable?"
Katarina: "Yes, that should do."


----------



## kirinke (Nov 20, 2007)

Her mom I'd think is Phaere's equal, intellectually and magically, though her powers are more of a divine origin than his. It's what makes them such a scary couple at least in certain circles.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, that's how I see them too. But now I found a point of reference to her personality. Phaere I based both on Khelben Blackstaff and Sean Connery. A perfect gentleman who is calm to the extreme, a man who knows there is absolutely no thing that could surprice him anymore. He has already seen everything the universe can show him.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> Eddie whispers to Jimmy quietly.  "Get pictures, kid. This is a career maker here, and it's all yours."
> 
> Of course Eddie has his own camera, but if somebody's gonna get shot for taking pictures, it's not going to be him.  He touches the grip of his gun, ready to pull it at the first sign of direct trouble.
> 
> ooc: Bluff +12 in case Jimmy's unsure.



Cruel, but well, ahem, he is kind of behind you so if he gets shot, you are badly in the line of fire  . Ah, don't worry, no-one's gonna get shot at for taking a few pics... probably...


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2007)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Cruel, but well, ahem, he is kind of behind you so if he gets shot, you are badly in the line of fire  . Ah, don't worry, no-one's gonna get shot at for taking a few pics... probably...




Anything for a story, eh?  I guess I thought he'd move to get a good shot.  Good photographers are hard to find, I suppose.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2007)

human shields are even harder =D


----------



## industrygothica (Dec 7, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> human shields are even harder =D




Heh.. indeed.  Isn't "grapple" a dirty word around here?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2007)

Hm don't ask me, I'm not a native english speaker.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 12, 2007)

Only if you can do it safely. Although Elizabeth knows that the red-eyed creep is probly a lil too dangerous for normal custody. That's why she's aiming to 'kill'.


----------



## DrZombie (Dec 13, 2007)

blerg. My gunslinger is being outshot by a girl with a gun in her purse. John will have to shoot himself in the foot if he wants to hit something.


----------



## kirinke (Dec 19, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> blerg. My gunslinger is being outshot by a girl with a gun in her purse. John will have to shoot himself in the foot if he wants to hit something.




Luck of the roll. Besides, y'gotta remember that girl has been in plenty of fire-fights herself, usually with her life on the line, so she's had lots of practice.


----------

